# Middle Thorofare Bridge



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BLUES BLUES BLUES BLUES BLUES BLUES BLUES

BLUES BLUES BLUES BLUES BLUES BLUES BLUES

Did I mention the blues. 

What a day!!!!!!

Me and Boss Dogg and her girlfriend Patti and her aunt's boyfriend Don fished from 2pm to 6pm. Mullet, squid and Kast masters were the ticket. We fished the incoming tide and had a blast. 

Total for the 4 of us......40 blues ranging in the 1/2 lb to 2lb range. At times the bait didn't even hit the bottom and ya had a fish on. 

There was also a guy that caught a beautiful 22 inch 5 lb flattie on squid.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

good for you dogg!! looks like we will both be eating those jersey blues! great report! congratulations!


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

congrats on the catch....kinda feel bad for the guy with the flattie, the fluke season should have stayed open another month


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

hey dogg which bridge are you speaking of? I never heard of any down here by that name.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That would be*

The toll bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks I've never heard it called that. Most people say " the .50 oh I mean the $1.00 toll bridge"


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks I've never heard it called that. Most people say " the .50 oh I mean the $1.00 toll bridge"
Were you on the crest side or Lunds side? I've found that the Lunds side is just way to shallow.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Lunds side*

Fished the end of low tide into high tide. You could actually see the bait fish jumpin not more than 6-8 feet out. I was gonna go back today but it just wasn't in the cards. Friday looks good though. I have to get my newest set up some more action. I got a great FenWick 8'6 Salt Stick
(Thanks Nserch4Drum). I have that paired with a beautiful Quantim Cabo 50 with 17lb test. Beautiful set up. I also used a 8ft Tica Flats Master with a Tica Sportera with 10lb braid. Light, fast action and that was a blast to.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Yo Dogg, Sounds like fun. We've been so busy just haven't been able to make it up yer way. Hope to get a break soon, haven't been able to fish much lately. We'll be in touch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*you are more than welcome*

The fall run is comin up so if ya have the time drop me a line.


----------

